# Simple way to make Creamed Honey



## Rohe Bee Ranch (Feb 12, 2008)

Sounds like you are going in the right direction.

If you have a larger container you could use a stainless steel (brand new and very clean) paint mixer in a powerdrill to make the mixing easier and more thorough. I mix mine in 5 gal buckets.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Most any honey kept at 56 F or so will crystalize quickly.


----------

